# 2.1 or 5.1 Speakers? And which to buy?



## Nipun (Jun 20, 2011)

For the new computer I am going to purchase, please suggest me some speakers. My budget is very tight(4k-5k, not more) but probably if I save from accessories, I will increase this and let you know. But, currently I am confused with: 2.1 or 5.1. I mean which one should I buy? Whats really difference between them?
I usually dont go at full volume of speakers, and hardly even go at moderate(or medium volume) levels.
I only need speakers for: sound effects of games and music, that I play very often .

Also, in addition of telling me whether to choose 2.1 or 5.1, also suggest me which speakers to buy(company and model) and there prices.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 20, 2011)

hmm. first, does your mobo support a 5.1 speaker setup. Given your requirement, A quality 2.1 will easily outdo a budget 5.1. Check Logitech Z-623 and Z-23


----------



## Nipun (Jun 20, 2011)

desiibond said:


> hmm. first, does your mobo support a 5.1 speaker setup. Given your requirement, A quality 2.1 will easily outdo a budget 5.1. Check Logitech Z-623 and Z-23



My motherboard is GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-880GM-UD2H (rev. 1.3)


> Realtek ALC892 codec
> High Definition Audio
> *2/4/5.1/7.1-channel*
> Support for Dolby Home Theater
> ...



So I guess it will work, wont it?

And thanks for the suggestions 

BTW, is there a way to connect ear phones and speakers together?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 20, 2011)

yes. some speakers come with earphone out so that you can connect the earphones to the speaker instead of to PC.


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jun 22, 2011)

plus you would want 5.1 if you are heavily  into movies and gaming-for the surround sound stuff. as mentioned earlier you'll get a good 2.1 in that budget and a basic 5.1. However, 2.1 is most suitable for music. I'm an audiophile and getting an Edifier S530 myself (10k for a 2.1 system!)


----------



## baccilus (Jun 22, 2011)

2.1 are best for music while 5.1 are better for games and Movies. But do remember you will have to manage all that wiring in 5.1 system. Speakers have to be placed properly to be of any use.
See here


----------



## Nipun (Jun 23, 2011)

Probably I was a little late to tell assembler my choice of speakers 

He came with a Creative SBS A120.  I really like its quality 

Thanks to everyone who atleast suggested me.


----------



## vindance1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I really really need ur advice on this:

I purchased altec vs4621 today. my primary use is to connect it to my Yamaha electronic musical keyboard. when i play mp3 through my system or ipod, the sound quality on these speakers is great. but when i connect it to my synthesizer the sound sucks. there is distortion and the notes do not sound proper at all.

i can get it exchanged for altec mx6021 or logitech z623 by paying the remaining amount (budget is not an issue). will i get total clarity in sound if i connect these speakers with my yamaha keyboard??

my primary requirement is good sound and i do not need any extra features like satellite speakers or loud sound or bass....

plzzzzzzzzz reply!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2011)

Go for Z623. It is much better than MX-6021.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 30, 2011)

@vindance1 : I don't think the poor sound quality while using your keyboard is due to the speakers. It can be due to poor auxillary cable or due to the converter which you might be using to connect to the 3.55mm jack. By the way what is your keyboard model no?
And if you really want to buy a new speaker, Z623 sounds good. But as you said budget is not an issue you may also check out the creative gigaworks t3 which may be found around for 16k or even a Logitech Z5500 if you want a surround setup.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2011)

vindance1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I really really need ur advice on this:
> 
> ...



That happens because of the cable being poor quality and it picks up random noise from the atmosphere.

Which Yamaha Keyboard do you have ? I guess it has a fat 6.35mm jack. You need a good 6.35mm to 3.5mm male to male cable to connect it to the PC's line in, or a good 6.35mm male on one end and 3.5mm female on other end cable to be able to insert your speaker's cable.

Talking about distortion, try connecting a keyboard to a guitar amp and play smoke on the water... blows people off 

And if you are intending to use the speakers for live performance, why not buy a Keyboard Amp ? Just a suggestion if its the main purpose.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 30, 2011)

Usually I have never seen a decent 6.35mm to 3.55mm converter here in Roorkee. All are those crappy Rs 10-15 ones.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Talking about distortion, try connecting a keyboard to a guitar amp and play smoke on the water... blows people off


----------



## vindance1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Vignesh B said:


> @vindance1 : I don't think the poor sound quality while using your keyboard is due to the speakers. It can be due to poor auxillary cable or due to the converter which you might be using to connect to the 3.55mm jack. By the way what is your keyboard model no?
> And if you really want to buy a new speaker, Z623 sounds good. But as you said budget is not an issue you may also check out the creative gigaworks t3 which may be found around for 16k or even a Logitech Z5500 if you want a surround setup.



Hi Vignesh and MetalheadGautham,
thanks for the reply. my keyboard model is:Yamaha PSR I425. I also noticed that when i connect my headphone in this 3.5 mm jack with the converter (6.35mm male on one end and 3.5mm female on other end), the sound is flawless. I just now connected my keyboard with my friends iball 2.1 audio system (it costs just rs 1000) and the distortion is reduced by 90%. so i guess there is some flaw with the speakers itself....

i can get the speakers changed, but now i m not so sure abt altek lansing. i think i will go for logitech z623. just a little skeptical abt the antenna speakers though. do they work fine?? they are also 2.1 speaker system, so is the sound quality really so much better (to command the price) ??? (sorry i am a total novice).

thank you


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 30, 2011)

Logitech z623 is a decent set of speakers at that price point. Always keep one thing in mind - You might have a THX certified speaker, but if you don't use a THX certified sound card along with it, you won't be reaping any benefits.
One of my close friend who uses a Juno G connects his keyboard to logitech z623.  The only con I found out that is the satellites overdrive mid-range frequencies, rendering broad swaths of frequencies unpleasantly harsh at higher volumes. Again, it won't be much visible that much.


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jul 1, 2011)

You are from Roorkee!!?!?! Gosh, I'm seeing someone from my hometown for the first time in any forum!!! 

@ontopic- I recently got myself an Edifier S530. Trust me, they are brutal. Highly reccomended for those with budget around 12k.

The sound, esp. on more extreme forms of metal, blows me away


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 1, 2011)

From what I have heard the Edifier S530 isn't that great for music but excellent for gaming and movies. Just a bit dull at the high end, and a little bass heavy if you are a discerning listener. But still quite a decent buy. 
As for the AL MX-6021 they are not at all worth the money especially when compared to the old MX-5021. I will reiterate it again go for the Creative gigaworks t3 if you can spend upto 16k. You can confirm about its quality from many trusted review sites. I think even Digit test centre had given good marks to it some time back.
P.S - No fanboyism from my side. Personally I own a MX5021 not a gigaworks t3.

@offtopic - Roorkee is not known for tech-enthusiast people. Still a very small group of people are emerging and most of them are from the IIT. Here shopkeepers still say that the Intex's some Rs100 headphone is the best quality one.


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jul 1, 2011)

hmm...but I find the Edifiers perfect for my music. I've had a long list of speakers, these are clearly the best ones. The best part is, you can have immense control over the bass from the channels and the sub-woofer and over and above that, can select the sub-woofer level. Tweaked the settings to suit my music.

What the hell...I can clearly hear all the beats and riffs from "Anti-Human, Anti-God" by Azarath even at high volumes. If a speaker can play Azarath clearly, it can play anything 

@offtopic-yeah, thats why I was surprised to see someone from Roorkee on these forums!


----------



## vindance1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi friends,

Just placed an order of logitech z623 with smc intl for rs.7755 (including transportation). Will make the payment tomorrow. Thanks for all the advice you guys have given.

while visiting the store today i came across a 5.1 system from F&D. model is f6000. price 6500. any idea abt this set?? sound pretty good to my inexperienced ear. Anyhow i cant judge since i havent heard logitech z623...

any suggestions about using this speaker for my yamaha keyboard??

thank you.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't have any 1st hand idea of either speakers but from what I have heard or read, Logitech Z623 is one hell of a set. But F&D one also looks good and somewhat cheaper. Probably that's an indication that the Logitech is better.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 1, 2011)

vindance1 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just placed an order of logitech z623 with smc intl for rs.7755 (including transportation). Will make the payment tomorrow. Thanks for all the advice you guys have given.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro on the new speaker set. 
As for the f6000, Digit had reviewed it in their April 2010 issue. You can check it here. It had got the Runner-up in performance award. You can see it here.


----------



## vindance1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi friends,

since i got logitech z623 locally i cancelled my order from smc. my local vendor is giving me these 2 options (unfortunately cant try them):

logitech z623: Rs 7600.
logitech z906: Rs.16800. (z5500 not available.)

My primary use is still same, connecting it to my yamaha keyboard. will z906 offer me better sound quality and clarity in comparison to z623? (i m not so enthusiastic about surround sound or louder bass)

please give your valuable suggestions...

thank you.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 8, 2011)

If I am right z906 is the upgrade for the z5500. Thus on paper though it looks better than the z623. Will have to check out it personally before coming to any decision.
If you push me back to wall, I would say go with the z623 as they are tried and tested speakers.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2011)

vindance1 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> since i got logitech z623 locally i cancelled my order from smc. my local vendor is giving me these 2 options (unfortunately cant try them):
> 
> ...



why do you need a surround speaker when your keyboard won't do surround. 
If you can pay around 17k, then just check something like this:

Audioengine 5. (studio monitors)
Klipsch ProMedia GMX 2.1


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

.


----------



## vindance1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

got my logitech z623 yesterday. here is my take on them:

- connected to my lg 32ld550 lcd: movies sounds really good.
- connected to my ipod: music clarity is preety good. bass is deep and strong (which can get somewhat overwhelming)
- connected to my yamaha PSRi425 keyboard: sound is ok. above 65-70% volume, sounds on certain notes starts cracking.

overall i am satisfied. but if i had got an opportunity to listen to some other suggested options (like Audioengine 5 or Klipsch ProMedia GMX 2.1 or creative gigaworks t3) would have taken a more informed decision. (unfortunately i dont have the options available in my city).

Thank you all for your advice and suggestions.


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats. So you are pretty satisfied with the product. That's important.


----------



## vindance1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi friends,

I am enjoying my z623 connected to my yamaha keyboard. thanks to u guys. i have a query though. i have placed my keyboard on a table and just in front of that table, on another table I have placed the speakers and the subwoofer. (he he he. i live in a hostel)

but when i play loud music through ipod there is a vibration on both the tables. is this going to ruin my keyboard???

Please suggest....


----------

